# RAID1 w HP Proliant Microserver

## lusius

Witam,

Ponieważ pierwszy raz mam do czynienia z RAIDem nie bardzo wiem co począć...

Sprzet to HP Proliant Microserver obslugujacy RAID typ 0 oraz 1.

W tym 2 dyski 160 GB. System ma powstać na maciezy typu 1.

W BIOSie skonfigurowany RAID 1, obydwa dyski zaczepione. Opisana maciez jako funkcjonujaca wiec chyba OK.

No i co dalej...

Kernel 3.0.13-std241-amd64

```
# ls /dev/mapper

control
```

Dalej:

```
# dmraid -s

*** Active Set

name   : pdc_bichjjfjca

size   : 312450688

stride : 128

type   : mirror

status : ok

subsets: 0

devs   : 2

spares : 0
```

Dalej:

```
# dmraid -ay

RAID set "pdc_bichjjfjca" already active

RAID set "pdc_bichjjfjca" was not activated

ERROR: opening "/dev/mapper/pdc_bichjjfjca"
```

No i jest błąd i nie bardzo wiem gdzie szukać przczyczyny...

Pomoze ktos?

----------

## gexcite

Ale on ma RAID sprzętowy. Nie musisz używać w tym wypadku programowego. Użyj po prostu dysku, kontroler zrobi resztę sam.

----------

## lusius

Rozumiem. Myslalem ze to taki FAKE RAID i trzeba go wspomagac programowo... 

Czyli jak mam w biosie odpowiednio ustawione to teraz instaluje sobie system np na /dev/sda i juz automatycznie bedzie sie tworzyc lustrzana kopia na /dev/sdb czy dobrze rozumiem?

----------

## gexcite

Powinien być widziany w systemie jako jeden dysk, nie jako dwa osobne. Powinno być /dev/sda W moim leciwym DL360 G2 jest /dev/cciss/c0d0p1

----------

## lusius

U mnie nie ma czegos takiego. Dysk jest jako tako widoczny pod /dev/dm-0 i operacje gdiskiem na tym napedzie powoduje zmiany na obydwoch dyskach. Zrobiłem partycje i widze je teraz identyczne na sda i sdb ale nie mam do nich "wspolnego" dostepu jak by mozna tego oczekiwać nap dm-01, dm-02, dm-03, itp... :/

----------

## gexcite

Yh, wygląda że niechcący wprowadziłem Cię w błąd. On jednak raczej nie ma full raid, tylko fake raid. Za to podobno jedna z lepszych implementacji.

----------

## lusius

No nie ma problemu. Tak myslalem ze to nie bedzie raid sprzetowy. Nie ta polka cenowa. Ale problem sie rozwiązał... uruchomienie systemu z poleceniem dla jadra "dodmraid" dalo oczekiwany efekt.

Moze zapytam jeszcze, czy da sie bez utraty dancyh zmienic typ partycjonowania dysku z MBR na GPT i odwrotnie?

----------

